#  ,  ,   >    D-Link 5V 2.5A

## r4fk

,   ,   ,       , 
    ?,   ,

----------


## UA0CGN



----------


## RN3GP

> ,


 SMD  ,     http://kazus.ru/guide/smd,      .  ,   , ,  ,   PJ1229   ,   , .     SMD ,  .

----------


## RN3GP

> 


  ,     SMD , -,        ""   .

----------

